# Pamācības >  kartridzi, tintes limena noteiksana

## kasisz

ka tintes printeri nomēra cik tintes ir atlicis kartidza? konkretak interesetu brother dcp 130c. pie reizes ari jautajums vai ir iespejams printeri piemanit lai tas doma ka kartridz ir pilns jo sim konkretajam modelim ka beidzas kaut vai viena krasaina tinte ta vispar neko vairs neprinte. pat melnbaltu ne.   ::

----------


## marcina

Piem. HP printeriem ir tāda funkcija, kas nosaka cik tur tās tintes.
BET tajā kartridžā ne jau tinte šļakstās, ka varētu noteikt ūdens - tintes līmeni...   ::  tur piesūcināts paralons, tāpēc vispār rodas jautājums - cik adekvāta ir tā tintes pārbaude vispār... Drīzāk tā funkcija tikai prieka pēc... Nu var vēl nosvērt kārtridžu...   ::

----------


## kasisz

tiem brother kartridziem cik izskatas ka ieksa nav nekada paralona un var redzet ka ieksa ir tinte vien. varbut ir kadam versija ka "apmānit'' printeri lai tas doma ka ielikts ieksa pilns kartridz kaut gan tas ir tukss?

----------


## Imants

Sveiki
Savu EPSON (vecs) es apmānu izņemot ārā tintes kasetes un ieliekot atpakaļ.
Viņam skaita izdrukātās lapas un tad izdomā, ka tintei jābūt "cauri".
Varbūt palīdz.

----------


## ansius

lielāk ties printeriem ir vienkāršī uzskaite cik patērējas tinte (skaita drukātos pikseļus) taču tas nav īpaši akurāti, jo īpaši pildot kārtri'džas. man gan bija parsteigums manam DJ 710C melnai tintei bija speciāls mehānisms kas rādija cik daudz bija palicis. tas par tušām runājot, lazerniekiem gan parasti nodarbojas ar mērīšanu. taču tur arī tas ir apmēram tādā līmeni ir/nav...

----------


## marizo

papēti printera kartridžu! Ja virsū ir kaut kādi kontakti, mikroshēma, platīte, tad ar to apmānīšanu var neiet tik viegli. Manam vecajam Epsonam nebija nekā no iepriekš minētā un to apmānīju vienkārši nospiežot tādu mēlīti (slēdzim) - itkā nomainu kartridžu. Un printēja vēl labu laiku pēc tam!  :: 
Esmu dzirdējis, ka pēc pildīšanas tiek dzēsta/pārrakstīta kaut kāda informācija uz kartridža, jo ir gadījies saskarties ar situāciju, ka kantorī uzpildīts HP kartridžs parādās kā tukšs.

----------


## kasisz

> kantorī uzpildīts HP kartridžs parādās kā tukšs.


 man tiesi tada problema ka uzpildiju krasainas tintes, tavu brinumu vienu rada pilnu otru pustuksu un tresajam bljau ka kartridzs tukss. tapec isti netieku gudrs ka tas nosaka tintes limeni..

----------

